# Problems with Market



## yoyo433 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello,
I am new to CM9. I tried installing CM9 on HP touchpad which worked out fine. Later on, I found out that I did not have the Market icon. I tried installing gapps (so many versions) but still I do not have that icon. I downloaded so many various versions and tried unzipping them in Cygenmod, but still I have the same problem. Please help me out here. 
P.S I am not sure if this is the section for problem solving. If not, I am sorry.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yoyo433 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to CM9. I tried installing CM9 on HP touchpad which worked out fine. Later on, I found out that I did not have the Market icon. I tried installing gapps (so many versions) but still I do not have that icon. I downloaded so many various versions and tried unzipping them in Cygenmod, but still I have the same problem. Please help me out here.
> P.S I am not sure if this is the section for problem solving. If not, I am sorry.


You do not unzip a gapps file, you install it using ClockworkMod, "Install zip from SD card". The gapps date depends on the date of the nightly you installed. if you installed the 0819 nightly, install the 0429 gapps.


----------



## yoyo433 (Sep 2, 2012)

nevertells said:


> You do not unzip a gapps file, you install it using ClockworkMod, "Install zip from SD card". The gapps date depends on the date of the nightly you installed. if you installed the 0819 nightly, install the 0429 gapps.


I did exactly the same. How will I know which nightly I have installed? Is there an option to find out?


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

yoyo433 said:


> I did exactly the same. How will I know which nightly I have installed? Is there an option to find out?


GAPPS (the installer for Google Play Store, formerly Google Apps Marketplace) is dependent on what flavor of Andriod ROM you are running:

CM7 - GingerBread (GB)​CM9-IceCreamSandwich (ICS)​CM10-JellyBean (JB)​
You can get the .zip here from Goo.IM: http://goo.im/gapps

Download the latest version for the Andriod OS you are running (eg: CM9: gapps-ics-20120429-signed.zip) on your Touchpad.
Boot to your recovery program (CWM or TWRP) and install from ZIP. 
If you succeed, your return to CyanogenMod will begin the Google Account Wizard for accessing the Play Store.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

yoyo433 said:


> I did exactly the same. How will I know which nightly I have installed? Is there an option to find out?


The date of the nightly is included in the file name. You can also look in settings/device info and look at the date there too.


----------



## WSchumer (Sep 18, 2012)

this was very helpful thank you


----------



## kair2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Zzed said:


> GAPPS (the installer for Google Play Store, formerly Google Apps Marketplace) is dependent on what flavor of Andriod ROM you are running:
> 
> CM7 - GingerBread (GB)​CM9-IceCreamSandwich (ICS)​CM10-JellyBean (JB)​
> You can get the .zip here from Goo.IM: http://goo.im/gapps
> ...


I did as u said, i downloaded and installed all 3 versions available for cm7 with cwm but still i see nothing related to account or such. Can u help me?


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

kair2 said:


> I did as u said, i downloaded and installed all 3 versions available for cm7 with cwm but still i see nothing related to account or such. Can u help me?


All three? CM7? Is there a reason you are still on a CM7 ROM when CM9 (ICS) ROMS are available, stable, and more feature-rich? Can you share which ROM you are using (earlier someone advised where to find the version name/date)? If you really on a CM7 ROM the first suggestion would be to flash a new ROM (probably the easiest would be the CM9 nightly, or one of the many alternatives like RandomROM Falcon, SGA Fat 'n Creamy, etc).


----------



## kair2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Im willing to go to cm9 but dont know how.can u suggst an easiest way?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kair2 said:


> Im willing to go to cm9 but dont know how.can u suggst an easiest way?


Dude, you jump in here in the middle of a converstion and start posting inadequate information about your situation. You need to post a lot more information about what you are currently running, what your skill level at rooting a device is, and what you are trying to do. Be specific and don't leave out details.


----------



## kair2 (Dec 17, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Dude, you jump in here in the middle of a converstion and start posting inadequate information about your situation. You need to post a lot more information about what you are currently running, what your skill level at rooting a device is, and what you are trying to do. Be specific and don't leave out details.


Idk if answering that is ok in this topic, but well



Spoiler



Well ive never rooted any tablet, and i belive these are the exact specs (?)


----------

